# Dropshot lures



## LaDobasser (Apr 13, 2004)

What kinds of lures does everyone use on their dropshot rigs? I've only used 3 and 4" shad colored finesse worms. I've caught some fish with these, but I would like to find some more productive lures because I really like the technique. 
Thanks!
LaDo


----------



## "J" (Apr 10, 2004)

When it comes to drop shotting your imagination is your boundry, anything plastic can be used, I've used tubes and worms but I haven't tried anything else yet.


----------



## mbass8dor (May 9, 2004)

Hi J
I've Been Using 4" And 6'' Worms And Senkos. Also Been Doing Some Experimenting With Rapalas On The Dropshot It Works, But The Line Gets Tangled When Fighting The Fish And Sometimes When Casting It Out The Back Hooks Catch Around The Tag End. But When It Doesn't Tangle It Works Great, On Those Suspended Bass. I've Also Used A Jig As A Sinker And 4'' Senko Approx. 3' Above, Depending On Depth. Like You Said The Only Limit Is Your Imagination.


Tom


----------



## zipperneck52 (May 1, 2004)

Not that I want to show my age, but when I did this kind of rig as a kid we just called it fishin'. Couldn't always get hooks with leaders attached but we could always get hooks. The big wheel comes around again with better marketing and a few pros hawkin the goods. I wonder what they'll call it in 40 years when someone rediscovers it agin????


----------

